# Most Advanced Races That Ever Existed



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

In terms of technological advancement, how would you rank the 40k races, past, future, and present?

1. Old Ones
2. Necrontyr 
3. Eldar (golden age)
4. Humanity (dark age of technology) 
5. Tau (current state) 

please feel free to correct me or state your own opinion 

from what I read in the fluff, mankind during the dark age of tech may have been even more advanced than the eldar at the peak of the eldar empire, but I'm not sure


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Nah. The list as it stands is about right. To my knowledge, mankind has never reached the tech level of the Eldar.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

where the interex advanced humans or a different race, if they are a different race they would be around equal to eldar but definitely higher than humans in the heresy


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I would definitely put Necrons higher than the Old Ones. When the Necrontyr first encountered the Old Ones it might have been true, but by the time they were Necrons and ruled the Galaxy they were definitely more advanced than the Old Ones ever were. The Old Ones had to resort to using Warp magic because their technology was obsolete in comparison with the Necrons.

So, something like this:

1. Necrons
2. Old Ones
3. Necrontyr
3. Eldar (golden age)
4. Humanity (dark age of technology) 
5. Tau (current state)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The question ultimately goes back to what you constitute as the most 'technologically advanced'. The Eldar and Old Ones for example utilised the warp in their technology, where as the Necrons didn't.

But regardless this quote may help:



Necron Codex said:


> ...Their science is still unparalleled and time is on their side.


Implying that their 'science' was always unparalleled.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

darklove said:


> I would definitely put Necrons higher than the Old Ones. When the Necrontyr first encountered the Old Ones it might have been true, but by the time they were Necrons and ruled the Galaxy they were definitely more advanced than the Old Ones ever were. The Old Ones had to resort to using Warp magic because their technology was obsolete in comparison with the Necrons.


The Old Ones always used warp magic in their technology, much like the eldar. This is how they differed from the necron, who use science that is essentially grounded in the physics of the 40k galaxy, rather than the whims of psykers.

It's difficult to say who was superior to who, as in 40K "technological advancement" usually translates to "superior weaponry." The necrontyr, for all their tech, didn't seem to stand much of a chance against the Old Ones until the C'tan came along. Did the C'tan help the necron improve their technology, or did the necrontyr simply gain lost ground after converting the C'tan to metal shells? I can put sheet metal on an angry elephant and have a formidable weapon, but I wouldn't call it "technologically advanced."

All in all, though, I'd say the original assessment is right. Necron>Old Ones> Eldar> Humanity> Tau, with the tau being fairly close behind humans and there being a huge difference between eldar and humans and necron and eldar.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

It irks me that people scream Necs as the most Tech advance. if thats true then why are they having less impact in 40k than Eldar? How is it the Eldar survive the war? How is the use of Warp Science less than Physical Science when the Warp TRUMPS real space everyday? Answeres? Anyone?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Eldar survived the War as you put it by simply surviving, they were decimated whilst the Necrons decided to go into hibernation- they have less impact in 40k because unlike the Eldar they haven't been manipulating the Galaxy for the millions of years like the Eldar have. 

The Deceiver arose a few thousands of years ago, even a being such as he can't compare to the efforts of a species over a length of time a thousand or more times longer than that (though ensuring the Blackstone Fortresses were removed from Eldar control was an impressive feat).


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> It irks me that people scream Necs as the most Tech advance. if thats true then why are they having less impact in 40k than Eldar? How is it the Eldar survive the war? How is the use of Warp Science less than Physical Science when the Warp TRUMPS real space everyday? Answeres? Anyone?


While I truly believe that warp technology, when taken to its non-existent limits, can easily trump the best purely physical science, I don't think that anyone, not the eldar nor the old ones, have managed to take their craft that far. If the eldar had more leisure time to improve upon their craft, I believe they could one day surpass the necron and their physical gods. Sadly, they'll likely go extinct before they can do so.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> The Eldar survived the War as you put it by simply surviving, they were decimated whilst the Necrons decided to go into hibernation- they have less impact in 40k because unlike the Eldar they haven't been manipulating the Galaxy for the millions of years like the Eldar have.
> 
> The Deceiver arose a few thousands of years ago, even a being such as he can't compare to the efforts of a species over a length of time a thousand or more times longer than that (though ensuring the Blackstone Fortresses were removed from Eldar control was an impressive feat).


On the same note if the Necs in their full might and awsome superior Tech could not cripple the Eldar during their time? Or is it more plausible the Eldar Tech was good enough to survive? 

Also what about the Dark Mechanicum? Do they have no place when their Warp Science make beings like the Soul Grinders and Oblits? Hell in the WB Novels the Draque Grendal (however u spell it) Archmagos uses WARP CRAFT to bend the Nexus to his uses. He was slowly learning how to use more of its power but hell he took a Superori Nec Tech and bend its to Chaos will through Warp tech. But I guess that still has no merit.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> On the same note if the Necs in their full might and awsome superior Tech could not cripple the Eldar during their time? Or is it more plausible the Eldar Tech was good enough to survive?


Oh I thought you were referring to the Enslaver incursion, the reason the Necrons didn't destroy all the Eldar is the same reason they didn't destroy all the races that have survived from that period- the Enslaver's brought the young races to the brink of extinction so the C'tan and their servants went into hibernation to wait out the 'slim pickings'.



Warlock in Training said:


> Also what about the Dark Mechanicum? Do they have no place when their Warp Science make beings like the Soul Grinders and Oblits? Hell in the WB Novels the Draque Grendal (however u spell it) Archmagos uses WARP CRAFT to bend the Nexus to his uses. He was slowly learning how to use more of its power but hell he took a Superori Nec Tech and bend its to Chaos will through Warp tech. But I guess that still has no merit.


He bent it to his will but as soon as the Necrons bent *their* will to reclaiming it their technology beat Chaos hands down.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

With the exception of Obliterators, of course.

I really don't think that anything touches a supernatural virus capable of warping technology - I don't see how it gets more advanced than that.

I don't remember which novel it was, perhaps Storm of Iron, where there was an individual infected with the virus, but the depiction was epic. Comparing it with depictions of the necrons would leave me in no doubt that if you combined the obliterator virus with a necron, then you'd have a serious fuckin' issue.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I expected them to take back, they know how it worked where the Curropt Arch magos was only understanding it. Then theres cases of Mechanicum figuring out how to trace the signal of Necs Phase out to its source, learning how to disrupt the tech the Wraiths use to turn ghost, Tech Marines figuring metally shutting down powerful Nec Machines and Lords with their will power and Tech no how, Mechanicus Ships being able to caculate evasive maneuvores to outlast Nec Fleets, Nec Tech being bound to Chaos will, World Machine taken out by a Single Battle Barge of Space Marines, Imprison Void Dragon by the Emperor, Nec Lords being Psychicly attack by Librarians, and Im sure their is more proof that all their superori Tech has been outdone or voided by lesser minds.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> I expected them to take back, they know how it worked where the Curropt Arch magos was only understanding it. Then theres cases of Mechanicum figuring out how to trace the signal of Necs Phase out to its source, learning how to disrupt the tech the Wraiths use to turn ghost, Tech Marines figuring metally shutting down powerful Nec Machines and Lords with their will power and Tech no how, Mechanicus Ships being able to caculate evasive maneuvores to outlast Nec Fleets, Nec Tech being bound to Chaos will, World Machine taken out by a Single Battle Barge of Space Marines, Imprison Void Dragon by the Emperor, Nec Lords being Psychicly attack by Librarians, and Im sure their is more proof that all their superori Tech has been outdone or voided by lesser minds.


The Mechanicus/Inqusition tracked a Necron phasing out because they'd got a squad of Deathwatch to shoot it with a bolt round that had a long range transmitter as part of it.

The World Engine wasn't taken out by a single Battle Barge- a Battle Barge was sacrificed by using it as a gigantic torpedo in order for the Necron Construct's shields to short out in 1 area long enough for an entire Chapter of Marines to land on it's surface.

Your arguing that their tech can be beaten occasionally? So? The Orks occasionally beat Tau tech, the Imperium trumps Eldar sometimes- we already know that the Necrons have little defence against Psychic attacks so using that as an example is fairly useless. 

For example: We know Eldar armour can't withstand a Railgun shot, so bringing that up as an example of how advanced the Eldar aren't is just silly.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> The Mechanicus/Inqusition tracked a Necron phasing out because they'd got a squad of Deathwatch to shoot it with a bolt round that had a long range transmitter as part of it.


Actually I was refering to Soul Drinkers last Novel. A Archmagos simply poked at a Nec Body that failed to Phase Out and discovered the Signal. Preatty low Tech and simple.



Baron Spikey said:


> The World Engine wasn't taken out by a single Battle Barge- a Battle Barge was sacrificed by using it as a gigantic torpedo in order for the Necron Construct's shields to short out in 1 area long enough for an entire Chapter of Marines to land on it's surface.


Exactly, One BB was used in the most primitive way, and tadaa.



Baron Spikey said:


> Your arguing that their tech can be beaten occasionally? So? The Orks occasionally beat Tau tech, the Imperium trumps Eldar sometimes- we already know that the Necrons have little defence against Psychic attacks so using that as an example is fairly useless.
> 
> For example: We know Eldar armour can't withstand a Railgun shot, so bringing that up as an example of how advanced the Eldar aren't is just silly.



No, but netheir can the the same said Hammer head take a Bright Lance and Pulse Laser Combo. The Tau are preatty high tech, so necs, just not end all in tech.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

BNE: Old Ones
PNE: Necrons

BNE = Before Necrontyr evolution
ANE = Post Necrontyr evolution

Nobody will ever be as advanced as the Necrons. They will be harvested long before then.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Most fluff I`ve read regarding necrons has them coming out pretty much on top. There are a few instances where they are bested; Soul Drinkers, ultramarines, etc.

But bear in mind that these are only the first awakening fleets.

BTW, during the closing wars of the necrons vs Old Ones, remember that there were far more than just them. 

The hardy green skinned krork, The Eldar, The Jokaero, The Rashan, The Knib, and many others. As written in the Necron codex. 

As has been discussed elsewhere, the necrons numbers were limited. So for them to have held their own against that many psychically adept races (until the enslavers) speaks of incredible resourcefulness.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Of course, being a Tau, fan I am naturally going to favor, well, the Tau.

But I should point out something: The rate they are advancing at is comparable to the rate which we are advancing at right now. (21st century right now) Which is REALLY FAST.

If the Tau function on a similar exponential style of technological advancement as opposed to the linear (or non existent) rate of advancement in other 40k races, they should zoom to the top of the list pretty quickly.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Most fluff I`ve read regarding necrons has them coming out pretty much on top. There are a few instances where they are bested; Soul Drinkers, ultramarines, etc.
> 
> But bear in mind that these are only the first awakening fleets.
> 
> ...


The WB novels have the Word Bearers pissing their pants when the Necs showed up in one of those Uber Cairn Ships and attackingwith couple hundred Monoliths, while the CSMs Warp connection and Daemon Allies were rendered powerless. the Super Nec lord (aka Undying One) and his 1000 Nec army + Immortals was put up against 100 CSm Termies, Dark Apostle, and whaked out Dread. The CSM came out on top. They beat the Nec Lord for his toy and head out. :victory:

Necs are pretty tough indeed, their toys are awsome. However in 40K the Humans, Tau, Eldar/DE are bit more advance. tehn the invasion of the equal deadly Nid Fleets and spilling of the Warp in the form of EoT with Daemons/CSM Make the Necs flich now. I think the Necs battles are going to be much harder than before with all these Races catching up in the arms race. Warp Tech is definatly able to stand on par with the Necs Tech.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe so, Warlock.

I have not read the WB novels, only heard them second hand from a friend. 

I still don`t understand how you can consider them less advanced than the eldar. And now you`re saying the humans are more advanced as well? In terms of full military might, I admit it is possible for them to be bested, but there technology will always be number one...

@Platypus: ...unless of course the tau figure out how to replicate necron tech. If anyone could...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On a side note to this whole debate I wounder if they will change or modify any of the standing Necron fluff in the new codex their supposed to be releasing. I mean no offense to Necron player, but the whole armies appeal is the whole Lovecraftian idea of them being a sleeping force of near indestructible beings from a time when the heavens where split asunder by the clash of empires so vast, and advanced as to confound the lesser races. I mean if they ever actual hinted at them waking up in vast numbers or made them sound like a military force that's slowly rebuilding itself, instead of the face less beings from beyond, that we all love one would think the would lose much of their unique appeal. Hell the fact you can field a star god already kinda ruins the feel of the army. I mean if I could field a chaos god I would think much if not all the supposed omnipotence of said beings would lost.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

It just shows that Star Gods are weaker then Chaos Gods in the Game :laugh:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> It just shows that Star Gods are weaker then Chaos Gods in the Game :laugh:



I always thought that the C'tan on the table was just an avatar of the star god, a fraction of his essence that was summoned and encased in living metal before the battle, it doesn't really make sense otherwise does it ???


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Good thing they are moving it to apocalypse, and instead making Necron lords more powerful. I imagine a gold level lords will fill the role of CC abomination when they remove C'tan.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Yet that Angron in Apoc is queit the wuss. WTF is that about?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> I always thought that the C'tan on the table was just an avatar of the star god, a fraction of his essence that was summoned and encased in living metal before the battle, it doesn't really make sense otherwise does it ???


Back in the day, it worked. They had no need for any of this EW crap because they were solid. But yes, beefed up Nec Lords are the best way to describe those rules now. Plus, it sorta does make sense.



Warlock in Training said:


> Yet that Angron in Apoc is queit the wuss. WTF is that about?


That`s because Angron _IS_ a wuss. :laugh: A bodyguard of twelve Bloodthirsters? What kinda puntz needs that much protection? And he _STILL_ derped it against grey knights! :thank_you:


----------

